# Batteries boiling while charging???



## djohnson (Apr 11, 2010)

Has this ever happened to anyone here? And what do I need to do??? ALL the water levels are fine? I did notice that the two batteries I have for my 24 volt trolling motor are not lasting as long! They are only a year old! And yes they are the group 29 batteries from Wal-mart. I do have on board chargers?? Any help would be great!!


----------



## bml (Apr 11, 2010)

They prolly are not boiling, it's more than likely hydrogen gas bubbles that are generated from the reactions that take place inside your battery.


----------



## djohnson (Apr 11, 2010)

I just checked them and they are now fully charged and the boiling sound has stopped???


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 11, 2010)

bml said:


> They prolly are not boiling, it's more than likely hydrogen gas bubbles that are generated from the reactions that take place inside your battery.



yep, exactly what it is. turn your charger down low [to 2 amps]  and it will be fine.


----------



## djohnson (Apr 11, 2010)

The charger does not have a setting!! It is a Dual Pro 3 bank charger at 10 amps per bank!!!!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Apr 11, 2010)

the warmer the batteries get the louder they will sound. As long as no "water" is coming out the weep holes, and they are keeping  a full charge a few days after they are charged,  they will be fine. If you have changed your style of fishing or just fishing longer or harder and the batteries are running down faster than you think they should, you don't have the right battery for the job.  You can always take them to an auto parts store and have them tested just to make sure.


----------



## Bass101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Are you taking off your 24 volt jumper. If not it might be back feeding.


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 12, 2010)

The "boiling" is natural when charging- as long as it's bubbles rising and not like a pot of water on a stove. You can also check a charged battery by placing a volt meter across the terminals after charging. A good, charged battery will read in the 13.5 VDC range. If you are reading less than 12 VDC, the batteries are going away and not accepting a full charge.


----------



## dcrail (Apr 12, 2010)

If they are deep cycle batteries you need to charge them at a lower rate,maybe 2-5 amps,when you charge them at 10 amps they will not last as long on the water because they are not being charged deep enough,batteries charge in stages!!!It will take them longer to charge but you will also get a longer life out of them!!!!Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Washington95 (Apr 13, 2010)

And that "boiling" isn't a good place for a spark or ignition source.


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 13, 2010)

Doesn't sound good whatever it is but as Bass101 said if you still have them connected in series that could get dangerous.


----------



## djohnson (Apr 13, 2010)

The way the Dual-Pro chargers are set up, it said that it could be wired 12v, 24v, and 36v??? As soon as the batteries are charged, the boiling sound stops?? I don't know!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 13, 2010)

Washington95 said:


> And that "boiling" isn't a good place for a spark or ignition source.





Yep! Be careful and make sure it is well ventilated cause the gases will explode violently!


----------



## bigbass07 (Apr 13, 2010)

djohnson said:


> The way the Dual-Pro chargers are set up, it said that it could be wired 12v, 24v, and 36v??? As soon as the batteries are charged, the boiling sound stops?? I don't know!



its normal i worked with batteries and that is normal. if the batteries had low voltage when you hooked the charger up then the charger starts in its highest amp per bank, as they take on the charge it slowly goes down to the lowest amps on the charger to just maintain a charge. while charging at full amps it will boil/hydgronate. we called it burning a battery with the highest amprage .


----------

